# CFL Turning Brown



## ngrubich (Nov 29, 2011)

I had 13W 6500K Sylvania CFL bulbs in my dome lights (Bayco, from Lowes) on top of my 20 gallon and thought I would change them out to the 23W version to try and get a little more growth with my plants. 
However, when I took out the 13W bulbs, I noticed that the bases were brown (see pic below). From what I have read, CFL bulbs are a fire hazard when they are in an area with limited air flow. But mine are a good 3-4" off the top of the tank and the dome reflector came with a few holes drilled out of it at the base to get some air flow. 



I know a lot of people use a setup like mine, but does anyone else that uses CFL bulbs in dome reflectors have a similar issue? Would you just recommend drilling a couple more holes at the base to keep air flowing a little better?
I was thinking about putting these straight on top of a glass lid on my 90 gallon when that gets set back up, but I'm kinda skeptical about having a fire hazard on my hands.


----------



## jmrmotorhead (Sep 27, 2011)

ngrubich said:


> I had 13W 6500K Sylvania CFL bulbs in my dome lights (Bayco, from Lowes) on top of my 20 gallon and thought I would change them out to the 23W version to try and get a little more growth with my plants.
> However, when I took out the 13W bulbs, I noticed that the bases were brown (see pic below). From what I have read, CFL bulbs are a fire hazard when they are in an area with limited air flow. But mine are a good 3-4" off the top of the tank and the dome reflector came with a few holes drilled out of it at the base to get some air flow.
> 
> 
> ...


Funny- same thing I did yesterday. Mine were brown too, how old were yours? Its just the heat discoloring the plastic, I wouldn't be too concerned, just replaced them every few years. I wouldnt place the dome right on the top though.

Matt


----------



## ngrubich (Nov 29, 2011)

Matt,

These bulbs were about 6-7 months old. They weren't bad (although they have a slightly more yellow color spectrum compared to the new 23W bulbs), I was just wanting to bump up the light output a bit. The new bulbs have that "new light bulb smell", so I'm watching them to see if I notice anything during their initial burn-in (I'm not sure if CFLs need a burn-in time, though?).


----------



## jmrmotorhead (Sep 27, 2011)

Same with mine- still worked but seemed a bit less bright. Sounds like a good plan- oh and I believe they have a burn in. Mine seem to get brightest after an hour or so.

Matt


----------

